# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > Business Intelligence > SAP Crystal Reports >  Formater un nombre avec Crystal Reports

## Soph70

Bonjour,

Est-il possible de formater un nombre avec Crystal Reports.

J'aimerais liminer les zros inutiles,

Exemple: 7.00 devient 7   7.50 devient 7.5

Merci  l'avance pour votre aide,

Sophie

----------


## cdu

salut,
 priori tu devrais ton bonheur par un clic droit, mettre en forme le champ
tiens moi au courrant.
voila

----------


## kikidrome

oui, clic droit , format du champ puis style personalis et bouton "personnaliser" l, tu peux choisir le formatage
a+
kiki

----------


## Soph70

Merci beaucoup pour votre aide, mais le style personnalis n'est pas bon pour moi, car je ne sais pas d'avance comment mon champ aura de zro aprs le point. j'ai plutt besoin d'une fonction comme ceci:

exemple:  format(champ, "0.###")

Malheureusement cette fonction ne fonctionne pas avec crystal, mais exist-il une fonction semblable.

Merci,

Sophie

----------


## cdu

Mais si Soph70, le style personnalis c'est bon pour toi, il faut juste le personnaliser un peu plus
tu vas dans style personnalis et tu cliques sur le bouton de formule  cot de dcimales, l tu insre une formule du style :


```

```

voila

----------


## Soph70

Merci beaucoup, sa fonctionne trs bien avec la fonction Round.

Sophie

----------

